# UL Spinning Reel Recommendations?



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Santa is bring me another UL and I'm going to have to get a reel to pair up to it. I'd like a 10 or 1000 size. I have an extra Pflueger President but the handle has a tendency to loosen or fall off. I've read this is quite common. Any ideas?


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I’ve grown fond of the Mitchell 308 or 310 reels, they’re not high end. They probably won’t last forever but they sure do feel good in my hand.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Shimano Sedona 1000
Put a drop of blue locktite on the treads for the handle should solve your problem


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

leeabu said:


> Shimano Sedona 1000
> Put a drop of blue locktite on the treads for the handle should solve your problem


As always, thanks Lee. I appreciate the ''fix''. As for the Sedona, I had some years ago, along with the bit more expensive Saharas and I had nothing but problems with the Saharas but never the Sedonas. The price is easier to live with too.


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

stormfront said:


> Santa is bring me another UL and I'm going to have to get a reel to pair up to it. I'd like a 10 or 1000 size. I have an extra Pflueger President but the handle has a tendency to loosen or fall off. I've read this is quite common. Any ideas?


Rich - look at the Daiwa Fuego. The drag # seems to be higher than the competition. I just bought a 2500 but haven't tried it out.
Bob


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Hawg Wobbler 52 said:


> Rich - look at the Daiwa Fuego. The drag # seems to be higher than the competition. I just bought a 2500 but haven't tried it out.
> Bob


Bob, I've used Shimano spinning reels for decades but I've had some real lemons over the past ten years. Others have told me to look at Daiwa's. There was a time when they were given a bad rap but I've read and heard where they've really stepped up their game.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Budget reel. 
Daiwa Qz spinning reel, size 750, handle folds up (nice for ice fishing as well).
Money no object. 
Shimano Vanford 1000. 5.3oz weight, start up inertia is crazy low, well refined reel in my experience


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

AbuGarcia MaxZ10. Reasonably low cost and absolutely trouble free. Bought 1 about 3 years ago and was so impressed with it that I bought 2 more of them.
Filled with 6# test and mated with a 5’-6” light action Ugly Stick, I use them for all species. I especially enjoy this combination when jigging for Saugeye.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

The Daiwa BG Series Spinning reels are fantastic. I think I'm up so six of them.....mostly in the 3000 size.
Super smooth. Very robust drag. Zero issues.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lew's S1. Don't know how many I have, but 40 years and still smooth. Most of my spinning are Lews and Abu Garcia Cardinal-C3. I just bought 2 new Lews Mach Speed Spin CS 200, and 2 MCR300. They're awesome!!


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Daiwa Regal LT Series 9+1 BB, good quality reel at a decent price $60 or so. I have a LT 2000 pretty small reel I’ve used in the creeks for over 3 yrs now no probs at all. Fits well on my UL’s and holds plenty of line. They have a LT 1000 even smaller yet!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

wow have to agree with the Shimano series I have two of the Sedona 500 and love them the other love is my Bass Pro Carbonlite 2 can't go wrong with either of them


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have some Shimano Bait casters, and they are very well made. The only other Shimano I have in on my Schwinn


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the input. Btw, I suggested to Santa that maybe I needed a new Lund to put my new rod in but realized that I was getting myself into trouble once again. LOL Again, thanks so much.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I can help you pick a Lund Boat, I’m a self proclaimed expert on How to pick a boat. 😆


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Shopping the budget category I would recommend KastKing. The quality has been impressive compared to lower end common brands and you can often get their better models on sale for prices ranging in the bottom end of the market. I like the valiant eagle line for most species, and the sharkey models when higher drag is critical. Haven’t tried their top end models yet. The basic Brutus line is ok, better as a “always in the truck just in case” option. https://a.co/d/6QTUjLg


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I, personally, stick with name brands due to future parts availability.
Unless Lake Erie claims them, most of my rods and reels last a long time.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

berkshirepresident said:


> I, personally, stick with name brands due to future parts availability.
> Unless Lake Erie claims them, most of my rods and reels last a long time.


I still have my DAM Quick Reels (40+ years)


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I still use a Liberty Series Graphite Spinning rod from 1986 or 1987. It took me forever to scrape up the money to buy that rod back then.
Quality reels seem to last longer....compared to rods....because they don't have car/truck doors closed on them...or any doors, for that matter.
I still use a number of Shimano Solstace spinning reels that have to be 25 or so years old.
My Pflueger spinning reels from 20+ years ago are nicer/beefier than what they currently sell, IMHO.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm a fan of the Shimano Stradic series. Mine are at least 20 years old and they work like new.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

In the last 40 years, if I had a spinning reel in my hand, it was a green Zebco Cardinal. The #3, in my opinion, is an outstanding ultra lite. They can be found on the auction sites. They are very dependable. The #4 size, can have a problem with spools cracking, but I have not seen that problem on the # 3 reels.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

luredaddy said:


> In the last 40 years, if I had a spinning reel in my hand, it was a green Zebco Cardinal. The #3, in my opinion, is an outstanding ultra lite. They can be found on the auction sites. They are very dependable. The #4 size, can have a problem with spools cracking, but I have not seen that problem on the # 3 reels.
> View attachment 499929


I still have several original Zebco C3 and also the abu Garcia version's, about 6 of them. Sold new for 38.00. Great reels and known for the excellent rear drag. Seen them as high as 400+, NIB, but value is dropping. Most of the old timers are no longer buying, and younger crowd has never used one.
Found this on FreeBay. Says New, but can see sand on the body and wear on the bail. They sold for 200.00, Very limited number. It had the First Magnetic Drag. Mine's a 3500. Thought it was the 2000. All the hardware is Gold Plated..


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just Posted my Quick MDS (pics) 
Bought it new in the early 90's. They only offered 4 sizes.


----------



## RodsInTheMud (3 mo ago)

Oooooom…… The Holy Grail! 😲







I am not worthy…. I am not worthy!


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Just a follow up. I ended up buying a Daiwa BG 1500 and putting it on a light power rod. I took the Shimano Symetre 1000 that was on the light and put it on the new UL. Again, I appreciate the input. You folks rock.


----------

